# Capsulotomy with tenolysis



## Amzie (Apr 8, 2013)

I need some help, our doctor performed a RT index, middle, ring and small finger MCP and IP capsulotomy and release as well as Rt index, middle, ring and small finger extensor and flexor tenolysis.
I have come up with 26520 x4, 26525 x4 and 26445 x4 and 26440 x8 (FDP and FDS tendons)

The tenolysis codes, are they inclusive to the capsulotomy codes? I was doing a little research and found that the 26440 is inclusive to all codes so I would be able to bill 26520, 26525, 26445. But why would that be?
Does anyone have any insite on how to code for these types of procedures or might have any references to direct me to?

Thank you in advance!


----------

